# Where do you get your chickens?



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I want to stay in the Bantam Family. I tried local, but no luck yet. The internet keeps showing overseas for Bantams. Any hatcheries in U.S. you recommend?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

im in the u.k so cant help sorry.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

I'd try My Pet Chicken: http://www.mypetchicken.com/catalog/Bantams-c46.aspx
or Murray McMurray: http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/bantams_chicks.html


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you, have been to the mypetchicken site, love it!! Waiting to place orders for chicks. (not ready yet) I talked to a local woman today, she has two black bantam hens 12 weeks. I pick them up on Tuesday. I do have a few local places to check out for babies, online seems cheaper. I still want to know where you get your chicks, word of mouth is always best!!


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Carter's Legacy farms @ Carterslegacyfarms.com


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Meyers hatchery is also good. I've heard some stories about mypetchicken. Wrong breeds, dying the next day. Also shipping is pricey. Meyers wanted $40 to ship 4 chicks.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

I got mine from a hatchery that brings their baby chicks to a local farm store for "Chick Days". I wasn't interested in bantams though so I don't even know if they had any. I specifically wanted Ameracaunas and Welsummers (which he had) and then picked one Black Star to round out to 6 babies. 

Good luck with your new little girls!


----------



## PNWGirl (Sep 1, 2012)

Craig's List. I found, several, of my birds from there and I know of local show breeders (in my area) that post birds that are not show quality there. They are still, amazing, birds but maybe the back is too long or they carry their wings a bit too low. Things that only a show person would notice but someone just wanting a pet could care less about.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Carter's Legacy Farms. They also have the booted bantams.

Or if you don't like that option

Craig's list


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you, keep them coming. The fair has come and gone, so I missed that, but love that option. Love the CL idea, that was the first place I checked. After several phone calls, I did find a lady who has a Huge chicken farm and Bantams, plan to visit next week, she is 2 hrs away...Roadtrip! I do plan to get chicks in the spring. I think looking up the local 4H, I might be able to meet some chicken farmers. I also plan to see if any chicken shows are coming here. And ask.com gave me the best results for internet search.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

You can also try asking at the local feed store. Many times the employees are farmers or know some that may help you out. This is how I found some fertile eggs to put under a broody hen.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I like the idea of staying local. I called the local 4H and my state university. They have a class coming up on backyard chickens and winter in Idaho. $20 gets you a book, tips on the winter and chickens, and a meet and greet with local author. The university also had some great resources under agriculture. including poisonous plants. I scoured CL, but it is end of Labor Day here in Idaho and everyone except me is out in the mountains soaking up the last of the good weather and chicken season is over here. I am also going to try to get involved with chicken permits and the law. Turns out there are several people in my town that are trying to change the permit rules. Article read in local paper. I think going to class will be my best option. Thank you everyone for helping me down chicken road.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Feed stores are awesome, ours is huge. But it is the only one. My local feed store was cleaned out, just had sale for end of chicken season sale. I did not see a board or anything about local stuff. It looked for a ghost town in there except for the cute little buck who came out of nowhere to and carried my feed out. Another reason feed stores are fun! Cowboys go to feed stores!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

. Looking is still free!


----------



## CackleHatchery (Jul 5, 2012)

We have several different Bantams. We will be hatching them in the springtime next year. If you are interested in looking the website is www.cacklehatchery.com


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

Another idea... Google bantam clubs, most of them also have breeder lists. Also search Facebook I'm finding various breeds, groups, show clubs now have a Facebook page.


----------



## kejmack (Sep 3, 2012)

I generally use Ideal since they are here in TX. They have excellent customer service and will replace any birds that die. I have also use Hoffman's in PA, Welp, McMurray, and Mt Healthy.


----------



## Diane (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't have bantams, but all mine came from MPC via Meyer, couldn't be happier with them and the service


----------



## molly2254 (Aug 20, 2012)

Does your local feed store order chicks? They may be able to help you. Craig's list farm and garden section has listings for chicks.


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

Cackle Hatchery had always done me right and they have a nice selection of banties. Good stock in most of their standards too.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone have experience with Backyard chicken hatchery on line? There prices are amazing and you can order one chick.


----------



## chickencrazy (Sep 5, 2012)

BootedBantam said:


> I want to stay in the Bantam Family. I tried local, but no luck yet. The internet keeps showing overseas for Bantams. Any hatcheries in U.S. you recommend?


Have you tried McMurray Hatcheries? I've ordered from them and I am so satisfied with the chicks they have sent. I will be ordering again late February or early March for my next set of chickens. Try them and see.

Good luck,
ChickenCrazy Angie


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've heard good things about them from others. That might be a great choice.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

If I order ... it is always McMurray ...


----------

